# FUEL SURCHARGE



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

https://www.uber.com/blog/fuel-surcharge/


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OK i was wrong, 45-55c a ride will actually get the job done.


20 rides is nearly $9.00-11 extra per 20 rides given.

That's 36-44% of the increased costs associated in my market for an extremely fuel efficient vehicle.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm not saying it's great, just relating the news. Better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

So Uber is now psychic? How in the hell did they know Putin was going to go to war? And how in the hell did they know to add that into the 5.3%
raise in New York City's pay?

how in the hell do they think we're that stupid?!

so does that mean your pay will go down from the 5.3% once they pull back the fuel surcharge.?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

When is it supposed to start? Because I didn’t receive it for any of my trips today.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> When is it supposed to start? Because I didn’t receive it for any of my trips today.


Rideshare guy video says next Wednesday. That was not listed in the Uber Blog entry though, so idk where RSG got the info from


----------



## Slackrabbit (Sep 7, 2020)

I think it should be mileage based. 10 to 15 cents per mile. 

Sure, it helps on short rides. but the 20 mile trips, it's nothing. I average 100 rides a week. 45-55 bucks is a joke. It's not even 1 full tank for me. It's better than nothing, I suppose


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> So Uber is now psychic? How in the hell did they know Putin was going to go to war? And how in the hell did they know to add that into the 5.3%
> raise in New York City's pay?
> 
> how in the hell do they think we're that stupid?!
> ...


NYC pay was from TLC commission. Working on standard


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm rather surprised that Uber is doing this. It isn't very Uber-like of them.

That being said, there is nothing in my app that would indicate that I am to receive this stipend. I look forward to seeing how they implement this.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Rideshare guy video says next Wednesday. That was not listed in the Uber Blog entry though, so idk where RSG got the info from


Okay, thanks. I just got the message in my Uber inbox, too. Starts Wednesday, March 16th.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

40 rides $22... What if you do 80? $44?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I'm rather surprised that Uber is doing this. It isn't very Uber-like of them.
> 
> That being said, there is nothing in my app that would indicate that I am to receive this stipend. I look forward to seeing how they implement this.


I noticed a big trend in my city today, actually. The NE part of town (where all the wealthy people live) has been surging hardcore all day long the past two days on Lyft. Up through about 10pm. I was beginning to think they are all taking rideshare to work/home and not driving their massive gas guzzlers.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> 40 rides $22... What if you do 80? $44?


The sad thing is, my wife is about to have a baby so I'll be taking a bit of time off from work and won't be able to fully cash in on this soon.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> The sad thing is, my wife is about to have a baby so I'll be taking a bit of time off from work and won't be able to fully cash in on this soon.


Congrats on the future uber driver!


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

> The surcharge amount will vary by city...


I think we all know what that means....


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> I think we all know what that means....


You can FINALY buy lube?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

It's good but all short rides with $3.50 surge that pay be say $11. Why are the customers paying $24... another wool over are eyes we get to keep $18.. they take 50% or all surge rides ++++


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ted Fink said:


> Rideshare guy video says next Wednesday. That was not listed in the Uber Blog entry though, so idk where RSG got the info from


Rideshare guy is an uber suck up...he gets google pay.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> When is it supposed to start? Because I didn’t receive it for any of my trips today.


In my city small extra per ride...


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Congrats on the future uber driver!


#4. Maybe this time I'll get my heir!


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

I love the help they’re giving to the EV drivers to help with the high gas prices.


Higher earnings: 
Drivers who drive battery electric vehicles receive extra incentives, such as $1 more per trip up to $4,000 annually through our Green Future Program


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Slap in everyone's face be mad.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

forqalso said:


> I love the help they’re giving to the EV drivers to help with the high gas prices.
> 
> 
> Higher earnings:
> Drivers who drive battery electric vehicles receive extra incentives, such as $1 more per trip up to $4,000 annually through our Green Future Program


That's if they rent a Tesla through Hertz for rideshare.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

45c a ride in my market, or somewhere between 20% and 33% of what it should be to adequately compensate for the increase in fuel costs since decomposed what used to be shit for brains took over.

While better than nothing and more than I was expecting, this does sweet **** all to motivate me to get off the couch. Still not beat.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Base fare with $3 surge is $9+. 5 miles max.

Id do these all night.

180 + 60 ÷ 7 = 34

7 hours 15 trips

98 miles


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

.45 per trip is a joke. Should be .45 plus and something like .05 per mile

they also need to charge more for longer rides. Because nobody actually pays that much surge on long landmine rides.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

I did 25 rides today . Lyft had a 300 bonus . First time in 6 months i have drove passengers . I can say i averaged 15 an hour in the city cherry picking the very shortest rides possible.
15 an hour minus fuel ! ow boy . You guys are talking .15 cents more per mile , So my real take home be about 12 an hour over the 11.25, More or less. I got the 300 bonus and i quit ! Until there is at least 5 dollars more per trip i quit .
Rideshare should be double what were making to be profitabel . Wear and tear on your car insurance car payment gas your health . All for 11 or 12 an hour . Why continue to drive ? No health care no pension not paying into soical security . Nothing . Its a loser job. Huge chances of getting into a traffic accident . Make a ok car look like shit fast , People slamming our doors like total a holes . Trying to eat in your car throwing up .
Have some respect for yourself and car QUIT unless there is a bonus . Just stop driving . Lyft uber will be forced to pay you a fare wage . I know you wont quit your just stupid ! You can get a better job to support yourself and family and be much better off . Just keep driving for your 15c a mile raise . What about the 30 % inflation your paying for everything ? Lyft needs to at least give you 30 % more per ride then you could break even from two years ago . 
Some of you do not know that 100 dollar bill is only worth 70 today us dollars . 15 an hour lol


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> how in the hell do they think we're that stupid?!


They don’t think we’re that stupid. They know we’re that stupid. And they’re exactly correct.

Not only do they already have overwhelming data to prove just how stupid we actually are, we also provide further evidence to support those conclusions every time we choose to continue to drive for them in spite of the progressively declining profitability of doing so.

This is just another opportunity to virtue signal cost free that Uber is choosing to exploit. The drivers are still screwed, but only 80% as screwed, while essentially none of the pax will notice a 45c increase in price. Considering the average car gets 25mpg, half the miles are dead and gas is up about $2.50 a gallon from when they put these rates in place, the surcharge should be 20c a mile with a 40c minimum to properly compensate drivers solely for the increased cost of fuel. Considering the cost of living and all the other expense increases, rates should probably be doubled across the board on a permanent basis.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BrainDead Driver’s post:
-Short time member✅
-Announcing he has quit✅
-Can’t make enough to be worth it, feed your family and your destroying your car✅
-Strike until fair wages✅
-Now that I quit you’re stupid to keep driving✅
-Missing: I’m getting a lawyer and suing
-Missing: I was unfairly deactivated

The post score is 71% as 5 of 7 common items are checked off.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I


Slackrabbit said:


> I think it should be mileage based. 10 to 15 cents per mile.
> 
> Sure, it helps on short rides. but the 20 mile trips, it's nothing. I average 100 rides a week. 45-55 bucks is a joke. It's not even 1 full tank for me. It's better than nothing, I suppose


Inflate tires to max recommended pressure.
Synthetic oil
Clean air breather.
Coast to stops.

KEEP EXTRA WEIGHT OUT OF VEHICLE !
Empty Trunk = better mileage.
Empty Trunk= more room for passengers to use.

You burn less fuel on 20 mile trips .
You hit high gear & sail. Better M.P.G.

SO PER TRIP HELPS CITY DRIVERS.
Drive to save fuel.
( 185,000 miles on back disc brakes.90,000 miles on front brakes. Smooth deacceleration saves Gas & brakes)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Think my Next car will be a Hyundai Ioniq which I like or a Kia Niro. .
Love the Ioniq . . . BUT . . . 20 CUBIC FEET LUGGAGE ROOM IN KIA NIRO !
20 CU FT IS GREAT FOR A VEHICLE THAT GETS 53 M.P.G. !

IONIQ GETS UP TO 60 M.P.G. HIGHWAY .
KIA NIRO HAS LEG & HEADROOM & LUGGAGE ROOM FOR 7 M.P.G. LESS.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Niro is nice for rideshare. Had one for awhile. I dunno about 53mpg though. Kinda lacks power and you have to floor it often.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> https://www.uber.com/blog/fuel-surcharge/
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 647694


So on a 50 mile long haul I get a whole extra 55 cents. WTF Uber just give us 5 cents more a mile if you want to make a difference.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I got $.55 per trip. It’s not a guarantee though. Read the fine print: “in order for the driver to be eligible for the fuel surcharge, drivers must reach into their own pockets, and pull out $.55. Said coins must then be slowly Inserted into one’s own anus. Exact change only, no change given”.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Slackrabbit said:


> It's better than nothing, I suppose


I was a student in Germany in the late 60's.
I am American.
I went to "eine Hochschule für Ausländer". A school for foreigners.
I was able to interview people who were there during WW2. A Luftwaffe pilot, a housewife who lived near Auschwitz, a guy that fought Russians in Hitler-youth ... there was a lot of people alive then that were actually there back then.

I wondered once out loud why the Jews dug their own graves before they were shot. Why not just say 'screw you, dig it yourself'?
I was told that they were promised a quick death if they dug. 
If they didn't, they'd be gut shot and buried alive.

Pretty gruesome, eh?

I wonder if they said, "Better than nothing" as they dug.

To accept pennies is worse than insulting. It is degrading.
Demeaning. 
But, better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Starting March 16th AFTER ST. PATRICKS DAY of course. One of the busiest weekends in Chicago. The quest will probably disappear, we'll see.


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I'm rather surprised that Uber is doing this. It isn't very Uber-like of them.
> 
> That being said, there is nothing in my app that would indicate that I am to receive this stipend. I look forward to seeing how they implement this.


I think the increase in gas is so drastic. Especially the part time drivers might take a break or get extra picky w the gas increase . They don't want too much of a shortage.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> https://www.uber.com/blog/fuel-surcharge/
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 647694


God forbid they just make national rates $1 a mile . . .


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Dont worry pool will be back soon. Better news. I been doing this 8 years. Never seen such a smart company or how to screw drivers and get all pissed at them to hate the job. I am a le to do ok. And when I cannot I will sell my van.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

This is just a first offer from Uber. If enough drivers deem it insufficient and remain off the platform then Uber will have to increase it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

bobby747 said:


> Rideshare guy is an uber suck up...he gets google pay.


Agreed - this "Rideshare Guy's" main interest is not Uber drivers, but The Rideshare Guy and his income. He lost any remaining credibility when he interviewed Dara and blew the opportunity by acting like a blushing and giggling schoolgirl interviewing her celebrity crush, instead of putting him on the spot and asking him the hard questions we all want to ask him.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

100%


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> The sad thing is, my wife is about to have a baby so I'll be taking a bit of time off from work and won't be able to fully cash in on this soon.


Nothing sad about that. Congratulations! And really, a half a dollar per ride give or take isn't really "cashing in" anyway...


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Seamus said:


> BrainDead Driver’s post:
> -Short time member✅
> -Announcing he has quit✅
> -Can’t make enough to be worth it, feed your family and your destroying your car✅
> ...


Was the checklist updated? I wasn't paying close attention but I thought it was 6 items. Or is it dynamic depending on the situation?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberChiefPIT said:


> The sad thing is, my wife is about to have a baby so I'll be taking a bit of time off from work and won't be able to fully cash in on this soon.


Be sure to save up and buy the new parents a nice present!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Today gas is $5.69 at the cheapest Arco near me.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Today gas is $5.69 at the cheapest Arco near me.


I bet those guys in the jacked-up 8 mpg pickups are smarting now!


----------



## mrl984 (11 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> https://www.uber.com/blog/fuel-surcharge/
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 647694


By my math and prices in my area, break even is 10 miles with a 20mpg vehicle, or 20 miles with 40mpg. Better than nothing. Now will Lyft follow suit.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I did the math for my personal situation, and the 55 cents will definitely cover my increased fuel costs for an "average" ride (from ping to drop off). The 55 cents is intended to cover the recent increase in fuel prices, not the entire cost of your fuel.

*HOWEVER, we still need to be covered for price inflation of EVERYTHING else we spend money on to live. *


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Seamus said:


> BrainDead Driver’s post:
> -Short time member✅
> -Announcing he has quit✅
> -Can’t make enough to be worth it, feed your family and your destroying your car✅
> ...


Ya know what's really sad about your post.. . i mean sad as f!

Is that you prolly have a saved list_for_drivers_post.txt file because of frequent use.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> Or is it dynamic depending on the situation?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Slackrabbit said:


> I think it should be mileage based. 10 to 15 cents per mile.
> 
> Sure, it helps on short rides. but the 20 mile trips, it's nothing. I average 100 rides a week. 45-55 bucks is a joke. It's not even 1 full tank for me. It's better than nothing, I suppose


The longer trips, provided they are mostly highway miles are very fuel efficient. I get on average 36 mpg. City maybe 21-25


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Why don’t they just make the customer give a 10% tip and that will help more than this surcharge that is nothing at all…


UberBastid said:


> I was a student in Germany in the late 60's.
> I am American.
> I went to "eine Hochschule für Ausländer". A school for foreigners.
> I was able to interview people who were there during WW2. A Luftwaffe pilot, a housewife who lived near Auschwitz, a guy that fought Russians in Hitler-youth ... there was a lot of people alive then that were actually there back then.
> ...


Ouch!

Sad part after reading that story you made me hate my grandfather from my mother side even more!

Why you ask?

He was the guy holding the gun!!

I agree this new offer is pure nonsense and I just wonder how long before they roll out new promotions to get driver’s back on the road?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Today gas is $5.69 at the cheapest Arco near me.


Still paying 3.89 and then use .05 off at Shell, so I am glad I am not driving where you are at but I know very well soon I will be paying 10.00 a gallon of Russia cuts their oil supply off from the World to drive the cost of oil up!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

This costs Uber nothing as it's funded by pax.

50 cents a trip means $200-250 a month to me......yet it's a fuel increase of $600 a month I'm dealing with. And.......it's going to keep going up.

I'm staying parked.


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> When is it supposed to start? Because I didn’t receive it for any of my trips today.


The 16th.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Where is Lyfts surcharge. I don't drive for lift anyway because they're pay is so much lower anyway. So even if they do anything it'll probably be only 10 cents


----------



## PF3 (10 mo ago)

UberChiefPIT said:


> When is it supposed to start? Because I didn’t receive it for any of my trips today.


Wednesday.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> 40 rides $22... What if you do 80? $44?


Congrats, you pass Math 101. 

I do about 100/week, so the $55 (in MY market) will cover 1 day's worth of gas. Currently, anyway. Puzzling that UE drivers will only get .45 in my market. 

So this helps a bit, and is certainly unexpected for those of us who have driven for several years. Uber doesn't do this, ever. And it SHOULD be mileage based, not per trip. Total BS on that. Extra 55 cents on a 35 mile trip, yay.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Sad part after reading that story you made me hate my grandfather from my mother side even more!
> 
> Why you ask?
> 
> He was the guy holding the gun!!


I interviewed a 'hous frau' who lived in a small village near Dachau during the war. She told me that she, and none of her neighbors knew what was going on in the camp. 
"Yea", says a 16 year old me "you saw thousands of people getting off-loaded from cattle cars at gunpoint and being marched away. You saw stinking black smoke coming out of smoke stacks, and you never suspected?"
Blank look.
"Did you?"
Head hangs.
"Right."

Not that she could have done anything, but ... 
I wept openly at the Auschwitz-Birkenau museum in Poland. and I wasn't the only one.
Germany should have their collective noses rubbed in that era forever. And ever. 
I will never forget it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

68350 said:


> Congrats, you pass Math 101.
> 
> I do about 100/week, so the $55 (in MY market) will cover 1 day's worth of gas. Currently, anyway. Puzzling that UE drivers will only get .45 in my market.
> 
> So this helps a bit, and is certainly unexpected for those of us who have driven for several years. Uber doesn't do this, ever. And it SHOULD be mileage based, not per trip. Total BS on that. Extra 55 cents on a 35 mile trip, yay.


No shit Sherlock, I gradjeated sith grad. 

It doesn't say they will pay the extra 40 rides anywhere... Just the first 40.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> This costs Uber nothing as it's funded by pax.
> 
> 50 cents a trip means $200-250 a month to me......yet it's a fuel increase of $600 a month I'm dealing with. And.......it's going to keep going up.
> 
> I'm staying parked.


That's the problem. Future large increases we are bucked. Worst part you guys dont mention in combo is the 50 % fee uber takes on short rides sometimes during surge 60 %. My week is good. And done sat and surge. Guys can Duke out base rate rides to get a quest only. They give quest on a Saturday. Winds are 40 mph. No surge...make it early $$. I work sat. I want paid for sat.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Anyone in what happened to that member that used to show monkey fotos in main forum posts as if it was some funny thing? Rakos was his username or something to that liking


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Anyone in what happened to that member that used to show monkey fotos in main forum posts as if it was some funny thing? Rakos was his username or something to that liking


We don't talk about @Rakos.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> We don't talk about @Rakos.


Rakos was cool.
He invented the ICPM. The Intercontinental Ballistic Poo Missile. He was working on a MIRV version for effect.
He could launch poo, left handed, at an errant pax and hit them from a block away.
Had cousins in the Miami zoo that were dead eye's too.

He hailed from my home town, and he talked about it frequently, though not necessarily lovingly.
I wonder what ever became of him.
A legendary OG.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Anyone in what happened to that member that used to show monkey fotos in main forum posts as if it was some funny thing? Rakos was his username or something to that liking


You weren't around then.
Who where you then?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> OK i was wrong, 45-55c a ride will actually get the job done.
> 
> 
> 20 rides is nearly $9.00-11 extra per 20 rides given.
> ...


What if they gave you an extra 40% of each fare, you know, like a real fuel surcharge


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> 40 rides $22... What if you do 80? $44?


i mean yeah that is how math works...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> i mean yeah that is how math works...


Not Uber-math.
"We're lowering rates so you'll make more."


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

Looks like I picked a good time to be knocked out of commission. My car won't be uber-driveable for at least another month. By that time, I may never return. 
Not for a lousy 45 cents anyways.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> i mean yeah that is how math works...


Now remember... We are talking Uber math...

Less means more, more or less.


----------



## iamhuman (10 mo ago)

Costs go up minimum $2 a ride here's an extra .55 for your troubles is priceless uber. 1st time they've ever done something like this but their desperation is comical.

Thanks for the .55 are you going to let riders know you charge 40 times that for a reservation fee and keep 100% of that? Cuz reservation fees are $18-$25 here & I don't see a penny of it so stopped accepting reservations, I'll get the ride anyway when it's cancelled on by another driver cuz it's early and no drivers in the area, but then I'll ignore it because if I have to be online 40+ minutes before yet you send it to me 5-40 minutes before, that means rider gets that 1 star experience and is late or misses a flight, don't worry the text i sent them before I cancelled has my website where they can schedule and many email as there's no drivers around or within 20 minutes when I was 3 minutes away hahaha....

I get the rides I want when I want anyway, not being desparate and knowing basic math goes a long way.

Only people who care about this are the idiots driving at .60 a mile that don't last a year. Woohoo instead of losing $4+ a ride driers will only lose $3.50, instead of drivers making less than minimum wage they'll make .55 more and STILL make less than minimum wage

labor department
*Bueller? Bueller?*


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> OK i was wrong, 45-55c a ride will actually get the job done.
> 
> 
> 20 rides is nearly $9.00-11 extra per 20 rides given.
> ...


Are you kidding?? 45 cents extra and you are happy with that? Wow...It should be 2 bucks more per trip


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You ungrateful bastards... How dare you throw shade on something Uber is not even paying for itself!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Watters did a spot on Uber drivers tonight.
Interviewed a couple of them. "I'm done. I can't spend more than I'm making."
One guy says "Fifty five cents. FIFTY FIVE CENTS. Gee, thanks Uber, why so much?"

LoL


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Watters did a spot on Uber drivers tonight.
> Interviewed a couple of them. "I'm done. I can't spend more than I'm making."
> One guy says "Fifty five cents. FIFTY FIVE CENTS. Gee, thanks Uber, why so much?"
> 
> LoL


Do you have a link to this? I'd love to watch it


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> Do you have a link to this? I'd love to watch it


I can't find it.
The liberal news media probably won't allow us to see it.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I can't find it.
> The liberal news media probably won't allow us to see it.


Well, who is "Watters"? I was just trying to get some context.

I DON'T DO POLITICS - I think both sides SUCK


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> Well, who is "Watters"? I was just trying to get some context.
> 
> I DON'T DO POLITICS - I think both sides SUCK





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesse_Watters


----------



## MattyBee (10 mo ago)

BrainDead Driver said:


> I did 25 rides today . Lyft had a 300 bonus . First time in 6 months i have drove passengers . I can say i averaged 15 an hour in the city cherry picking the very shortest rides possible.
> 15 an hour minus fuel ! ow boy . You guys are talking .15 cents more per mile , So my real take home be about 12 an hour over the 11.25, More or less. I got the 300 bonus and i quit ! Until there is at least 5 dollars more per trip i quit .
> Rideshare should be double what were making to be profitabel . Wear and tear on your car insurance car payment gas your health . All for 11 or 12 an hour . Why continue to drive ? No health care no pension not paying into soical security . Nothing . Its a loser job. Huge chances of getting into a traffic accident . Make a ok car look like shit fast , People slamming our doors like total a holes . Trying to eat in your car throwing up .
> Have some respect for yourself and car QUIT unless there is a bonus . Just stop driving . Lyft uber will be forced to pay you a fare wage . I know you wont quit your just stupid ! You can get a better job to support yourself and family and be much better off . Just keep driving for your 15c a mile raise . What about the 30 % inflation your paying for everything ? Lyft needs to at least give you 30 % more per ride then you could break even from two years ago .
> Some of you do not know that 100 dollar bill is only worth 70 today us dollars . 15 an hour lol


100%! couldn’t have said it better!
Driving rideshare is basically taking a loan against the future value of your car…. So in essence (if you want a loan.. you can devalue your car and take the money today and then pay it back by having a significantly cheaper valued car)

add that to the BS drivers deal with its like making wayyyyy less than minimum wage!! (JUST TO BE YOUR “own boss”)
🤦🏽 - have some respect for yourself & get a real job!


----------



## ayaytc (May 26, 2020)

I dunno. I’m averaging $30/hr (including quests and other promos) driving DAYTIME (6am-6pm) in a medium sized city. I average 25 mph and 25mpg. Gas here is $4.50/gal. 

So, $30/hr earnings minus $5/hr in fuel still equals $25/hr. Do this 12 hours per day, 6 days per week and still make $1800 per week.

Then I come here and see everyone talking about only making $15/hr, it’s not FfAaIiRr, literally saying it like how the Nazis treated the Jews lol. Bunch of crybabies probably not doing it right.

But hey, by all means, let as many other drivers quit as possible! Because that just means less competition and more rides for me 🤑


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

ayaytc said:


> I dunno. I’m averaging $30/hr (including quests and other promos) driving DAYTIME (6am-6pm) in a medium sized city. I average 25 mph and 25mpg. Gas here is $4.50/gal.
> 
> So, $30/hr earnings minus $5/hr in fuel still equals $25/hr. Do this 12 hours per day, 6 days per week and still make $1800 per week.
> 
> ...


I'm averaging $29.43/hr myself. Part timer, peak hours only, working surge and quest bonuses, etc. 

A lot depends on what market you're in. The rates vary greatly across the country.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Steve412 said:


> .
> they also need to charge more for longer rides. Because nobody actually pays that much surge on long landmine rides.


Why? 
They do NOT want drivers doing long rides. Why would they put an incentive on it?


----------



## stephen harness (Dec 15, 2015)

forqalso said:


> I love the help they’re giving to the EV drivers to help with the high gas prices.
> 
> 
> Higher earnings:
> Drivers who drive battery electric vehicles receive extra incentives, such as $1 more per trip up to $4,000 annually through our Green Future Program


Still not worth it. Uber and Lyft just do not pay enough. When I started driving it was 80% driver and 20 Uber now its 20 driver and 80 Uber. even with incentives and fuel surcharge after you deduct depreciation fuel, and insurance it is impossible to make a profit driving for these companies. Until prices go to $2 mile in my pocket not another Uber or Lyft passenger will set foot in my car.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ayaytc said:


> I dunno. I’m averaging $30/hr (including quests and other promos) driving DAYTIME (6am-6pm) in a medium sized city. I average 25 mph and 25mpg. Gas here is $4.50/gal.
> So, $30/hr earnings minus $5/hr in fuel still equals $25/hr. Do this 12 hours per day, 6 days per week and still make $1800 per week.


*If used car prices weren't so jacked* right now I'd say buying a used 2011 Prius for you would pay for itself by cutting your fuel cost in half (at 53+ MPG).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> When is it supposed to start? Because I didn’t receive it for any of my trips today.


TODAY... WED 16 MAR


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

I drive hybrid and it's not doing anything if gas price are this high . LMAO 😂😭
Hybrid or not it's not catching up !!!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Seamus said:


> BrainDead Driver’s post:
> -Short time member✅
> -Announcing he has quit✅
> -Can’t make enough to be worth it, feed your family and your destroying your car✅
> ...


They were deactivated and/or
aged out w uber I'm betting
Good thing I'm smart enough to not 
take advice from braindead Lyft drivers
that can only scronge $12 an hour..


----------



## Medicnextdoor (Jan 8, 2016)

[seamus, I couldn’t have said it better myself.
I’d rather understand how much a mile I’m making, and how much a mile it’s costing me, did they figure out what my hourly rate is because that’s not a true hourly rate.



I’ve read several post in which people called me another driver stupid they don’t know who you are don’t know why we do this.

I’d rather understand how much a mile I’m making, and how much a mile it’s costing me, did they figure out what my hourly rate is because that’s not a true hourly rate..

Using an XL spreadsheet, you can generally get costs figured out. With the fuel increase, it’s costing me about $.22 a mile before all the silliness with the liberal started, it was costing me around $.16 a mile. This includes wear and tear on my vehicle, depreciation, insurance and the rest of it. If I look at an hourly I have not made less than $25 an hour that’s coming back from the pandemic but that’s not a real number because of this job, I can work and quit when I want, take unlimited bricks or simply not work.

Good luck on anybody finding a job with another company that will give you that kind of benefit. I just wish people would stop calling people stupid because they made a choice.
QUOTE="Seamus, post: 7384955, member: 152787"]
BrainDead Driver’s post:
-Short time member✅
-Announcing he has quit✅
-Can’t make enough to be worth it, feed your family and your destroying your car✅
-Strike until fair wages✅
-Now that I quit you’re stupid to keep driving✅
-Missing: I’m getting a lawyer and suing
-Missing: I was unfairly deactivated

The post score is 71% as 5 of 7 common items are checked off.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## vegext (10 mo ago)

nosurgenodrive said:


> God forbid they just make national rates $1 a mile . . .


Most of the time, I actually get about $2.50 or more per mile on weekends. I am in Las Vegas, and the market is different here compared to other places. At the beginning of my first trip, I set Trip A to o.oo. Usually whatever it says is the minimum I can expect. This is through surges, 3 in a row, tips, cancellation, and the mileage combined. 5 years ago when I first began Uber's cut was about 25%, these days it is closer to 40%. I don't like it, but it is still better than nothing considering I don't want to work for anyone. Although we are technically not "self-employed" considering they can "deactivate" us. It is better than nothing, and I will go as long as this journey will take me.


----------



## supermaltese (Sep 6, 2016)

BrainDead Driver said:


> I did 25 rides today . Lyft had a 300 bonus . First time in 6 months i have drove passengers . I can say i averaged 15 an hour in the city cherry picking the very shortest rides possible.
> 15 an hour minus fuel ! ow boy . You guys are talking .15 cents more per mile , So my real take home be about 12 an hour over the 11.25, More or less. I got the 300 bonus and i quit ! Until there is at least 5 dollars more per trip i quit .
> Rideshare should be double what were making to be profitabel . Wear and tear on your car insurance car payment gas your health . All for 11 or 12 an hour . Why continue to drive ? No health care no pension not paying into soical security . Nothing . Its a loser job. Huge chances of getting into a traffic accident . Make a ok car look like shit fast , People slamming our doors like total a holes . Trying to eat in your car throwing up .
> Have some respect for yourself and car QUIT unless there is a bonus . Just stop driving . Lyft uber will be forced to pay you a fare wage . I know you wont quit your just stupid ! You can get a better job to support yourself and family and be much better off . Just keep driving for your 15c a mile raise . What about the 30 % inflation your paying for everything ? Lyft needs to at least give you 30 % more per ride then you could break even from two years ago .
> Some of you do not know that 100 dollar bill is only worth 70 today us dollars . 15 an hour lol


Ugh! $15 an hour is not enough! My last trips, this time last year with Uber were averaging $30~34/hr because of the party goers Thur-Sat nights, and various incentives, and promos. Now, what, Uber can't even compete with McDonald's employee pay? Rideshare, in my opinion, is a higher tier service than McDonald's and DQ. Double UGH!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

supermaltese said:


> Ugh! $15 an hour is not enough! My last trips, this time last year with Uber were averaging $30~34/hr because of the party goers Thur-Sat nights, and various incentives, and promos. Now, what, Uber can't even compete with McDonald's employee pay? Rideshare, in my opinion, is a higher tier service than McDonald's and DQ. Double UGH!


?? You are not seriously comparing employment, with benefits and labor protections (McD, DQ, Amazon, etc.) to rideshare, are you? 
"Higher tier" - what does that mean? .... that you get to feel better about yourself while earning less?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

vegext said:


> Most of the time, I actually get about $2.50 or more per mile on weekends. I am in Las Vegas, and the market is different here compared to other places. At the beginning of my first trip, I set Trip A to o.oo. Usually whatever it says is the minimum I can expect. This is through surges, 3 in a row, tips, cancellation, and the mileage combined. 5 years ago when I first began Uber's cut was about 25%, these days it is closer to 40%. I don't like it, but it is still better than nothing considering I don't want to work for anyone. Although we are technically not "self-employed" considering they can "deactivate" us. It is better than nothing, and I will go as long as this journey will take me.


If we aren't making any money then there are no boss or able to work any time doesn't apply on that at all . 😂👎 Are you a trustfund kids who doesn't need to make money for living or what ? LMAO 🤣😆

Any Regular drivers needs to make money for living. Living is able to live comfortably where they lives. Just think how much do you really need to live comfortably in your area?


----------



## crashman (Mar 3, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Think my Next car will be a Hyundai Ioniq which I like or a Kia Niro. .
> Love the Ioniq . . . BUT . . . 20 CUBIC FEET LUGGAGE ROOM IN KIA NIRO !
> 20 CU FT IS GREAT FOR A VEHICLE THAT GETS 53 M.P.G. !
> 
> ...


Niro is perfect for rideshare. It's what I've been using for the past couple of years. I love it, and so do my passengers.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

ayaytc said:


> I dunno. I’m averaging $30/hr (including quests and other promos) driving DAYTIME (6am-6pm) in a medium sized city. I average 25 mph and 25mpg. Gas here is $4.50/gal.
> 
> So, $30/hr earnings minus $5/hr in fuel still equals $25/hr. Do this 12 hours per day, 6 days per week and still make $1800 per week.
> 
> ...


In general I agree with your sentiment but you are guilty of Uber math. According to your figures you *make* $25 an hour and yet you only account for gas as your expense. May I presume that you have a free car with tires that never wear out and it never needs maintenance or fixing? 
Also, if you did drive 72 hours as you say, the increase in gas prices (2 bucks a gallon) represents a $145 increase in your costs. I don't know about you but that's a lot of money each week additional, it's called a pay cut.


----------



## IntruderGT96 (Feb 23, 2017)

BrainDead Driver said:


> I did 25 rides today . Lyft had a 300 bonus . First time in 6 months i have drove passengers . I can say i averaged 15 an hour in the city cherry picking the very shortest rides possible.
> 15 an hour minus fuel ! ow boy . You guys are talking .15 cents more per mile , So my real take home be about 12 an hour over the 11.25, More or less. I got the 300 bonus and i quit ! Until there is at least 5 dollars more per trip i quit .
> Rideshare should be double what were making to be profitabel . Wear and tear on your car insurance car payment gas your health . All for 11 or 12 an hour . Why continue to drive ? No health care no pension not paying into soical security . Nothing . Its a loser job. Huge chances of getting into a traffic accident . Make a ok car look like shit fast , People slamming our doors like total a holes . Trying to eat in your car throwing up .
> Have some respect for yourself and car QUIT unless there is a bonus . Just stop driving . Lyft uber will be forced to pay you a fare wage . I know you wont quit your just stupid ! You can get a better job to support yourself and family and be much better off . Just keep driving for your 15c a mile raise . What about the 30 % inflation your paying for everything ? Lyft needs to at least give you 30 % more per ride then you could break even from two years ago .
> Some of you do not know that 100 dollar bill is only worth 70 today us dollars . 15 an hour lol


You're better off working for Target with what they are paying. Certain positions there are paying $25 per hour.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> In general I agree with your sentiment but you are guilty of Uber math. According to your figures you *make* $25 an hour and yet you only account for gas as your expense. May I presume that you have a free car with tires that never wear out and it never needs maintenance or fixing?
> Also, if you did drive 72 hours as you say, the increase in gas prices (2 bucks a gallon) represents a $145 increase in your costs. I don't know about you but that's a lot of money each week additional, it's called a pay cut.


Don't forget ! We have to pay Tax out from that too .


----------



## skippieejohn (10 mo ago)

BrainDead Driver said:


> I did 25 rides today . Lyft had a 300 bonus . First time in 6 months i have drove passengers . I can say i averaged 15 an hour in the city cherry picking the very shortest rides possible.
> 15 an hour minus fuel ! ow boy . You guys are talking .15 cents more per mile , So my real take home be about 12 an hour over the 11.25, More or less. I got the 300 bonus and i quit ! Until there is at least 5 dollars more per trip i quit .
> Rideshare should be double what were making to be profitabel . Wear and tear on your car insurance car payment gas your health . All for 11 or 12 an hour . Why continue to drive ? No health care no pension not paying into soical security . Nothing . Its a loser job. Huge chances of getting into a traffic accident . Make a ok car look like shit fast , People slamming our doors like total a holes . Trying to eat in your car throwing up .
> Have some respect for yourself and car QUIT unless there is a bonus . Just stop driving . Lyft uber will be forced to pay you a fare wage . I know you wont quit your just stupid ! You can get a better job to support yourself and family and be much better off . Just keep driving for your 15c a mile raise . What about the 30 % inflation your paying for everything ? Lyft needs to at least give you 30 % more per ride then you could break even from two years ago .
> Some of you do not know that 100 dollar bill is only worth 70 today us dollars . 15 an hour lol


Well thn come to Australia we are so short of Uber drivers we can ave 40 dollars an hour working very short nights


----------



## Maggiemae (Jul 3, 2016)

BrainDead Driver said:


> I did 25 rides today . Lyft had a 300 bonus . First time in 6 months i have drove passengers . I can say i averaged 15 an hour in the city cherry picking the very shortest rides possible.
> 15 an hour minus fuel ! ow boy . You guys are talking .15 cents more per mile , So my real take home be about 12 an hour over the 11.25, More or less. I got the 300 bonus and i quit ! Until there is at least 5 dollars more per trip i quit .
> Rideshare should be double what were making to be profitabel . Wear and tear on your car insurance car payment gas your health . All for 11 or 12 an hour . Why continue to drive ? No health care no pension not paying into soical security . Nothing . Its a loser job. Huge chances of getting into a traffic accident . Make a ok car look like shit fast , People slamming our doors like total a holes . Trying to eat in your car throwing up .
> Have some respect for yourself and car QUIT unless there is a bonus . Just stop driving . Lyft uber will be forced to pay you a fare wage . I know you wont quit your just stupid ! You can get a better job to support yourself and family and be much better off . Just keep driving for your 15c a mile raise . What about the 30 % inflation your paying for everything ? Lyft needs to at least give you 30 % more per ride then you could break even from two years ago .
> Some of you do not know that 100 dollar bill is only worth 70 today us dollars . 15 an hour lol


Agreed


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Maggiemae said:


> Agreed


Naw .Short trips are stop and go on surface streets. That's gonna rob your fuel and gas mileages. Most fuel efficient way is driving on freeway / highway with adequate good distances. You make money on fares and saving fuel costs = Profit


----------

